

NBC: iTunes "a convenient place to put some antipiracy measures" - pmorici
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/04/17/nbcs_itunes_return_may_hinge_on_offline_piracy_filtering.html
I can see the headline next month, "NBC lobbies for outlaw of USB cables."
======
pmorici
This is an ill conceived and short sited idea on so many levels the immediate
effect of which would be to spur people to use something besides iTunes with
their iPods.

I can see the headline next month, "NBC lobbies for outlaw of USB cables."

